# USB-Tastatur im Eigenbau



## Wannseesprinter (21. März 2008)

Auf der Internetseite von instructables.com wird sehr anschaulich erklärt, wie ihr mit wenig Handgriffen eine eigene Usb-Tastatur nach euren Wünschen bauen könnt.

Dazu wird lediglich ein Schraubendreher und eine (noch) vollständige Usb-Tastatur benötigt. 

Sobald das Keyboard auseinander geschraubt wurde, druckt ihr euch am heimischen Rechner selbst die Buchstaben aus und klebt sie auf.

Die Tastatur im Eigenbau ist garantiert ohne Anschlag und mechanischem Kram  Es dürfte sich außerdem hierbei um eine sehr schlanke Variante einer handelsüblichen Tastatur handeln. Ihr werdet damit unglaublich mobil. Stichwort: Lan-Partys.

Bei den Links könnt ihr euch die gesamte Anleitung zu Gemüte führen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Patrick Daus)

Quelle: iTrixx Newsletter

_Links zum Thema:

_Anleitung zum Tastatur-Eigenbau


----------



## Fransen (29. März 2008)

Sorry wenn ich frage, aber wer will sowas, ich denke, dass niemand lange mit so einer zocken will einfach viel zu unbequem.....


----------



## w00tification (29. März 2008)

find ich nicht schlecht ^^ da könnte man doch was draus machen. auf nacktem tisch wäre es echt auf dauer etwas ungemütlich. wiederum für lan-partys ein guter gag xD


----------



## Blizzard (29. März 2008)

Wozu brauch man für sowas ne Anleitung?


----------



## Fransen (30. März 2008)

Ok auf einer LAN bestimmt der hingucker, aber auf dauer wiklich zu unbequem.........


----------

